# Laney AOR/Protube 30 Watt. EL34 not 6V6



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey guys, I haven't been on the forum in a long time, so I thought that this would be the best place to get some answers about my Laney AOR/Protube 30 watt combo. 


I bought this amp used, about 3 years ago. When I further inspected it, it was powered with EL34's, instead of the standard 6V6 that came in the 20 and 30 watt versions. The tubes, looked original. No labeling or anything whatsoever on them. I took them to 2 local guitar shops and they confirmed that they are in fact EL34's. The combos that I have seen have, the closed back cabinet. Mine does not, and does neither show that the closed back cabinet had been removed, for space for the EL34's. 


Can any of you, please explain this mystery to me? Whether you believe it was modded back in the 80's time period, a factory error or possibly even a rare from factory model version of this amp?


Here are some pictures of the back and the internals.












The bracket at the bottom right, is one that that I installed for a closed back cabinet piece. I recently removed it.










Tubes that originally came with the amp. Since replaced with a pair of Marshall EL34's


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I used to have the 100 watt head version of this amp. Information and consistency is hard to find. I'm going from memory, but I think the reverb tank is indicative of the 30 watt version. My guess is that someone swapped El34's in place of the 6v6s that came originally, they have the same pin out but very different specs. When you replaced the tubes did you bias it?

The combos had Fane speakers originally.


----------

